# Coffee Sweetener?



## Coram Deo

OK, Now that we have determined the best Coffee Creamer, Real Lite Cream followed by Half and Half.. 

Now what would be the best Sweetener for Coffee and Why?

Here are the choices...

Raw Sugar
Refined Sugar
Brown Sugar
Honey
Maple Syrup
Xylitol (Natural Birch Sugar)
Aspartame
Sweet N’ Low
Splenda
Stevia
None, Just Plain Black
Other, Please Explain


----------



## MrMerlin777

Ummm..... Sweetener?

AARRRGGGG Matey.... I takes me coffee STRONG and BLACK.

(GO NAVY)


----------



## Seb

I currently use Splenda cause I'm weak 

But I am trying to man-up and start drinking it black.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Black Coffee Alone not Coffee plus works!!!


----------



## etexas

I use whatever my wife keeps in the the sugar jar, usually she keeps raw sugar around, I like it.


----------



## sastark

Sugar. I voted for "refined" because the reformed church snubs non-refined people. 

(only kidding of course)


----------



## MrMerlin777

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Black Coffee Alone not Coffee plus works!!!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

MrMerlin777 said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Coffee Alone not Coffee plus works!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I actually like the taste of Splenda. I don't need the extra calories right now with all the cookies and brownies I've been consuming. If I'm not careful, I'll start looking like my son Calvin.


----------



## MrMerlin777

SemperFideles said:


> I actually like the taste of Splenda. I don't need the extra calories right now with all the cookies and brownies I've been consuming. If I'm not careful, I'll start looking like my son Calvin.



Sir,

I thought you "Devil Dogs" took your "lifers juice" strong and black like us "Squids"?


----------



## blhowes

Sweetener? Not me, no sir! REAL men don't need to sweeten it up. REAL men drink their coffee black...with a little cream.


----------



## BJClark

I use refined sugar, I don't like the fake sugars..


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

MrMerlin777 said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the taste of Splenda. I don't need the extra calories right now with all the cookies and brownies I've been consuming. If I'm not careful, I'll start looking like my son Calvin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir,
> 
> I thought you "Devil Dogs" took your "lifers juice" strong and black like us "Squids"?
Click to expand...


Us Marines take the Coffee Grinds out of the MRE and dip it just like snuff to stay awake on long humps.


----------



## Josiah

*sweetner*

oligofructose, which is ground chicory root. It is *great!*


----------



## jaybird0827

Gimme Splenda ... any day.


----------



## Coram Deo

I personally think Raw Sugar is most likely the best for taste.... 

But I use Xylitol which is a natural sweetener made from the bark of the Birch tree for weight control...

I don't trust Splenda, Aspartame, or Sweet N' Low since they are made from chemicals and some have reported problems with those sweeteners.....


----------



## MrMerlin777

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the taste of Splenda. I don't need the extra calories right now with all the cookies and brownies I've been consuming. If I'm not careful, I'll start looking like my son Calvin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir,
> 
> I thought you "Devil Dogs" took your "lifers juice" strong and black like us "Squids"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Marines take the Coffee Grinds out of the MRE and dip it just like snuff to stay awake on long humps.
Click to expand...


Back in 89/90 I was with a reserve combat engineer batallion and I do remember them acctually doing that.


----------



## Zenas

I like my coffee like I like my Calvinist heart, black.


----------



## Thomas2007

My wife sticks her little finger in it.


----------



## DMcFadden

I like my coffee like my theology - pure and unadulterated by modern additives.


----------



## Neopatriarch

I'd choose 'Just Plain Black', but after I add the half-n-half it's not really black anymore.

Once in a while I'll add a smidgen of Cardamom.


----------



## Ivan

My parents drank it black. I drink it black.


----------



## brymaes

Black, like a Genevan robe


----------



## BertMulder

Black and strong. And none of this Tim Horton's dishwater


----------



## ServantofGod

Honey. Honey is the greatest sweetener ever created. If it was good enough for God's people in the promised land, it's good enough for your coffee(and oatmeal, baked carrots, warm milk, cereal, bread, ect...).


----------



## Dr Mike Kear

Sumatra coffee with real cream, no sweetener. Proof that God loves His children!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

MrMerlin777 said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir,
> 
> I thought you "Devil Dogs" took your "lifers juice" strong and black like us "Squids"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us Marines take the Coffee Grinds out of the MRE and dip it just like snuff to stay awake on long humps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back in 89/90 I was with a reserve combat engineer batallion and I do remember them acctually doing that.
Click to expand...


You need to use all that comes in the MRE (we did the same with the Tabasco sauce)...


----------



## Grymir

Coffee sweetener in our house is called heresy! (My wife uses white sugar) See other blasphemy thread for reason.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I use splenda because of my diabetes if I use a sweetner. But most of the time I use cinnamon by itself because it is a natural blood sugar lowering agent. It also sweetens coffee just a bit by itself.


----------



## kvanlaan

> My wife sticks her little finger in it.



Boy, that beats all. Someone's racking up the brownie points.

We use honey. Mostly because Hannah is allergic to sugar, but you get used to it (and because white sugar is poison.)

A doctor I knew would always (in front of his wife) say that he liked his coffee like he liked his women (and then, after the big pause where everyone was _sure_ they knew what he was going to say), he would proclaim: "Bitter". 

Always wondered how he didn't end up on the couch night after night.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

BertMulder said:


> Black and strong. And none of this Tim Horton's dishwater



Blasphemy!!!! 


Tim Horton Rocks!!!


----------



## blhowes

PuritanCovenanter said:


> But most of the time I use cinnamon by itself because it is a natural blood sugar lowering agent. It also sweetens coffee just a bit by itself.


Now there's a coffee sweetener I'd never thought of. Where'd you get that idea from?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

blhowes said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most of the time I use cinnamon by itself because it is a natural blood sugar lowering agent. It also sweetens coffee just a bit by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a coffee sweetener I'd never thought of. Where'd you get that idea from?
Click to expand...


In a medical magazine at the doctors office. The magazine was proclaiming the ability of cinnamon to lower blood sugar. I drink coffee every day so I just made it a part of my morning regiment to add cinnamon to my coffee. And it is a natural sweetner. Cinnamon is some kind of bush or tree bark. I learned a lot from the article. But have forgotten most of it by now.

BTW, I have tested to see if it makes a difference or not and it does make about a 20% difference for my type 2 diabetes. But you gotta be careful with Cinnamon because the article said it can become toxic. I use about a half of a teaspoon every morning in my coffee.


----------



## blhowes

PuritanCovenanter said:


> In a medical magazine at the doctors office. The magazine was proclaiming the ability of cinnamon to lower blood sugar. I drink coffee every day so I just made it a part of my morning regiment to add cinnamon to my coffee. And it is a natural sweetner. Cinnamon is some kind of bush or tree bark. I learned a lot from the article. But have forgotten most of it by now.
> 
> BTW, I have tested to see if it makes a difference or not and it does make about a 20% difference for my type 2 diabetes. But you gotta be careful with Cinnamon because the article said it can become toxic. I use about a half of a teaspoon every morning in my coffee.


Interesting.


----------



## ServantofGod

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I use splenda because of my diabetes if I use a sweetner. But most of the time I use cinnamon by itself because it is a natural blood sugar lowering agent. It also sweetens coffee just a bit by itself.



Can you have honey with diabetes?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

ServantofGod said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use splenda because of my diabetes if I use a sweetner. But most of the time I use cinnamon by itself because it is a natural blood sugar lowering agent. It also sweetens coffee just a bit by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have honey with diabetes?
Click to expand...



If I am willing to give myself a little extra insulin. I like honey. 

But not if I want to keep my blood sugar down in the normal range. Honey is a natural Sugar and it is very good for you. It is not like refined sugar. Carbohydrates are also bad for diabetics because your body turns them into sugar right away and it raises your glucose level. That is why if you eat a good meal with starchy foods you get tired afterwards. A high glucose level means your blood grows extra thick and your body really has to work hard at pumping the blood because it is so much more thicker. This is hard on your organs like your liver, kidneys, and heart. Thicker gelatin like blood causes lots of problems. 

Just information for you guys.


----------



## Neopatriarch

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Cinnamon is some kind of bush or tree bark.



Yes, but what you are probably using is Cassia.

From the wikipedia entry on Cassia:


> Most of the spice sold as cinnamon in the United States and Canada (where true cinnamon is still generally unknown) is actually cassia.


----------

